# Show me your pics of black-burst finish guitars please!



## -Nolly- (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi,

I'm gathering my thoughts to spec out a custom, and it's almost definitely going to have a black-burst finish along the lines of these:












It'd be good to see a load of different guitars with similar finishes so I can really get specific about the look I'd like, so I'd be grateful for any input


----------



## Metaljim (Dec 24, 2009)

Here's my Mayones, it's more grey than black though.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Dec 24, 2009)

So you're going with a quilt top then?


----------



## polydeathsphere (Dec 24, 2009)

Always loved Carvins finishes


----------



## Charles (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey, sorry for thread crashing but I just want to know what the guitar in the first picture is. It's pretty gnarly looking.

As for the black bursts, the only one I can think of that's cool looking is the EBMM JP, but you already posted it.


----------



## -Nolly- (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks for the pics guys, this is really helping me formulate my opinion on what I want 



PirateMetalTroy said:


> So you're going with a quilt top then?



Yeah, quite possibly, though a nice flame would be cool too, we'll see what happens when it comes to ordering.



Charles said:


> Hey, sorry for thread crashing but I just want to know what the guitar in the first picture is. It's pretty gnarly looking.



It's a Siggi Braun: &#9834; Siggi Braun - Fine Young Guitars &#9835;
They build pretty incredible guitars, pricey though.


----------



## Daemon (Dec 24, 2009)

My ESP ltd deluxe M1000 :


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 24, 2009)

Anyone got a pic of Chris' Sherman?


----------



## -Nolly- (Dec 24, 2009)

canuck brian said:


> Anyone got a pic of Chris' Sherman?



Yeah, that is another stunning example, thanks for reminding me!


----------



## kmanick (Dec 24, 2009)

more trans black than black burst but still pretty sweet
my j-Custom that I sold (oh so close to perfection but alas)







my USA jackson SL2H-Mah


----------



## -Nolly- (Dec 24, 2009)

kmanick said:


> more trans black than black burst but still pretty sweet
> my jcsutom that I sold (oh so close to perfection but alas)
> 
> 
> ...



Lovely stuff Nick, that J-custom is especially amazing


----------



## caughtinamosh (Dec 24, 2009)

My in-progress ET Guitars RG7 (Randy's mockup)...


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 24, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


>



now imagine that exact quilted maple and that exact paint job, with a slightly larger burst around the edges, but on an Ibanez 7 string copy, and bam you have the look of custom i wanna gun for


----------



## -Nolly- (Dec 24, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> My in-progress ET Guitars RG7 (Randy's mockup)...



Looks great!.. Not quite a blackburst though 



Sepultorture said:


> now imagine that exact quilted maple and that exact paint job, with a larger burst around the edges, but on an Ibanez 7 string copy, and bam you have the look of custom i wanna gun for



Yeah, that's very close to what I'm planning


----------



## liamh (Dec 24, 2009)

The Suhr trans charcoal burst 
The natural binding really is a nice touch


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Dec 24, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> Yeah, that is another stunning example, thanks for reminding me!



oh fuck me! what guitar is this, that is pure sex! got any other pics?


----------



## -Nolly- (Dec 24, 2009)

HumanFuseBen said:


> oh fuck me! what guitar is this, that is pure sex! got any other pics?



It's a Sherman that belongs to the old admin of this site. It won GOTM, and you can see the thread here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...-gotm-july-2008-chris-sherman-custom-7-a.html


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Dec 24, 2009)

sweeeeet lord, that guitar is heaven! if it had a satin finish neck and the D Sonic, i think i couldn't ask for a more perfect guitar... wow!!!!


so nolly, who is going to build thine axe?


----------



## -Nolly- (Dec 24, 2009)

HumanFuseBen said:


> so nolly, who is going to build thine axe?



This guy: Dæmoness Guitars - Lutherie Infernus.
Epicly talented luthier and artist, check out the inlays 

Also, this is ridiculous, the light parts are where he has scraped the stain off:


----------



## Winspear (Dec 24, 2009)

^

......


----------



## -Nolly- (Dec 24, 2009)

EtherealEntity said:


> ^
> 
> ......



Pretty insane isn't it?!
He also does handpainted woodcut effect stuff:












Also, the inlays are incredible:


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 24, 2009)

That man has some mental skills.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Dec 24, 2009)

Damn, my reading needs to be more thorough. 

I thought that you meant "trans with black bursts," for some reason.


----------



## JesseTheMachine (Dec 24, 2009)

Whoa, those Daemoness Guitars are some serious business! I've always wanted a guitar that I could see the face of Jesus in the finish haha!


----------



## Rick (Dec 24, 2009)

Black burst may be my next Agile.


----------



## budda (Dec 24, 2009)

nolly, any thought towards burl maple? it looks pretty badass.


----------



## White Cluster (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 24, 2009)

This thread...induces GAS.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 25, 2009)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/at...ry-kramer-f-1-aka-usa-turbulence-img_0132.jpg
No the best photo, but it looks killer in person. Good choice of a finish. Black burst on trans black is hard to make look bad!


----------



## Wi77iam (Dec 25, 2009)

like this?


----------



## -Nolly- (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks again for the pics people, this is definitely helping. 
Hollowway, that's very much the kind of finish I'm looking for, it looks great :yesway"



caughtinamosh said:


> Damn, my reading needs to be more thorough.
> 
> I thought that you meant "trans with black bursts," for some reason.



No worries dude, good to see your mockup anyway.



budda said:


> nolly, any thought towards burl maple? it looks pretty badass.



Yeah I have, but for my next Blackmachine, not this build. I think I like natural burls most, I wouldn't put one under a black stain and burst, but that's just me


----------



## jsousa (Dec 25, 2009)

dude, sick inlay via daemoness:


----------



## Default_M (Dec 25, 2009)

Is that a Final Fantasy VII guitar?
Any pictures of the full thing?


----------



## -Nolly- (Dec 25, 2009)

Default_M said:


> Is that a Final Fantasy VII guitar?
> Any pictures of the full thing?



Yeah it is: Dæmoness Guitars : Gallery - Hadian 'Final Fantasy VII'


----------



## nedheftyfunk (Dec 25, 2009)

Not the best picture, but you get the idea.






If I was ordering a custom again, I'd definitely ask for a light/grey trans. black. Trans. black to often = nearly plain black.


----------



## -Nolly- (Dec 25, 2009)

nedheftyfunk said:


> If I was ordering a custom again, I'd definitely ask for a light/grey trans. black. Trans. black to often = nearly plain black.


Cheers for the input, this is the kind of thing I'm looking to work out from this thread. Hopefully I'll be able to just show Dylan at Dæmoness pictures of the exact finish I want and we'll be good to go.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Dec 25, 2009)

ooooh shit, that final fantasy VII inlay is one of the best ideas i've ever seen for an inlay!


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh, holy CRAP! I just now noticed that you were going to have Dylan build it! What specs are you going to use? And not to tell you what to do, but let him go all creative if you can, because he has more metal design ideas than anyone I've ever seen. Are you going to do a fretboard inlay like on his others?


----------



## nedheftyfunk (Dec 26, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> Cheers for the input, this is the kind of thing I'm looking to work out from this thread. Hopefully I'll be able to just show Dylan at Dæmoness pictures of the exact finish I want and we'll be good to go.



Not sending pics is the mistake that I made and the trans. black turned out a little darker than I expected, which seems to be quite common. I think that lots of the trans. black pictures you see are taken in bright lights or outdoors, which really makes the tops stand out. In normal, indoor lighting, often they just look black. Without picking on any guitar manufacturer in particular, here's an Agile and a Jackson.










Mine didn't turn out as dark as those, but what I should have done is send a picture of trans. black Jackson KE1 or Dan Spitz's famous XTRR, which are both a lot lighter and closer to what I had in mind.










In Jackson's case, they used to use analine dye on their USA trans finishes, and still will for a custom if you ask for it. That appeared to be the key in giving real depth to their tops.

Best of luck with the custom. Will look forwards to seeing the final guitar.


----------



## -Nolly- (Dec 26, 2009)

Hollowway said:


> Oh, holy CRAP! I just now noticed that you were going to have Dylan build it! What specs are you going to use? And not to tell you what to do, but let him go all creative if you can, because he has more metal design ideas than anyone I've ever seen. Are you going to do a fretboard inlay like on his others?



Yeah Dylan is a really creative dude so I'm going do give him free reign in a few areas, but at the same time I have some very specific ideas in my head that I definitely want so hopefully the end result will be a nice blend of the two. 
I don't normally like crazy inlay work, but just the fact that his are so awesomely done makes me want to let him do something on my guitar. That said, intricate inlays can really add to the price, so we'll se what happens there.


nedheftyfunk said:


> Not sending pics is the mistake that I made and the trans. black turned out a little darker than I expected, which seems to be quite common. I think that lots of the trans. black pictures you see are taken in bright lights or outdoors, which really makes the tops stand out. In normal, indoor lighting, often they just look black. Without picking on any guitar manufacturer in particular, here's an Agile and a Jackson.
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



I hear you, thanks for that man, I'll make sure that the central portion is quite a light shade of grey. I think the best picture I've come across is this finish:






If Dylan can get that exact finish on a top of similar quality I will be _very_ happy!


----------



## -Nolly- (Dec 29, 2009)

I put down my deposit today and finalised the specs. It's going to be a 7-string superstrat body with beveled contours, set flame maple neck, ebony board without front inlays. 5A quilt maple top on a korina body, finished in a blackburst as similar to the Musicman BFR above. Hipshot hardware and Bare Knuckle pickups. 
Should be pretty tasty if I do say so myself.


----------



## ToniS (Dec 30, 2009)

Sounds awesome dude, can't wait to see it! 

How long does he usually build his guitars?


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 30, 2009)

You should check BRJ's charcoal finished, too. Nick (Zimbloth) told me he does quite the multistep process to get those to "pop." They have that depth, like the one you posted.


----------



## -Nolly- (Dec 30, 2009)

tongarr said:


> Sounds awesome dude, can't wait to see it!
> 
> How long does he usually build his guitars?



Awesome, well I'm going to be doing a buildstory so you should get to see it all the way through from raw timber to the finished thing!
Should be under two months from the start of the build provided things go to plan. We should be good to get started around mid to late January.



Hollowway said:


> You should check BRJ's charcoal finished, too. Nick (Zimbloth) told me he does quite the multistep process to get those to "pop." They have that depth, like the one you posted.



Yeah, the BRJ charcoal finish is lovely, I wonder what he does exactly... Anyway, Dylan has lots of experience doing stains and bursts and he knows exactly what I want so I'm sure he'll get it to come to life.


----------



## svart (Dec 30, 2009)

nedheftyfunk said:


> Not the best picture, but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man... if you EVER sell it... just drop me a line... that still is a sight for sore eyes!


----------



## NecriteIstKrieg (Apr 20, 2011)

here are mine

2009 USA BC Rich Ironbird















2008 USA BC Rich Mockingbird (for sale)


----------



## ticklemeasian (Apr 20, 2011)

White Cluster said:


>



that gave me the biggest boner i've had since i found out olivia wilde had a sex scene, and yes this thing is hotter then olivia wilde


----------



## Psyy (Apr 20, 2011)

Holy necrobump. 

Was this inspiration for Nolly's first Daemoness?


----------



## -Nolly- (Apr 20, 2011)

Hahaha, yes it was!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Apr 20, 2011)

now you gotta recap the thread with how it turned out - TWO YEARS LATER


----------



## Rashputin (Apr 20, 2011)

Here are some pictures of my Koa blackburst Carvin. The pictures do not do it justice though. IRL it looks amazing. Very deep and dark burst. Hard to photograph indoors. I'll have to bring it outside for a photo session one of these days.


----------



## -Nolly- (Apr 20, 2011)

Thrashmanzac said:


> now you gotta recap the thread with how it turned out - TWO YEARS LATER



Indeed, here is the guitar I ended up with


----------



## mikernaut (Apr 20, 2011)

Stunning Nolly. you always spec out awesome guitars. I still love your pink one.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 20, 2011)

-Nolly- said:


> Indeed, here is the guitar I ended up with



WANTWANTWANTWANTWANTWANTWANT.


----------



## Antenna (Apr 20, 2011)

hey Nollz what kind iof bridge is that? I hit Dylan up with a spec sheet but I may need to change it now that I've seen that Scrait Gangster bridge you got there. Wish Schaller made a Hannes 7 bridge.


----------



## R3V0LT3 (Apr 20, 2011)

Antenna said:


> hey Nollz what kind iof bridge is that? I hit Dylan up with a spec sheet but I may need to change it now that I've seen that Scrait Gangster bridge you got there. Wish Schaller made a Hannes 7 bridge.



It's a Hipshot bridge. 

7 String Fixed .125 Guitar Bridge Black > Store > Hipshot Products


----------

